# Sharkmouth2



## Nonskimmer (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## GT (Jun 16, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

Great pics! 8)

Although I suspect that the first A-10 one isnt a Rhino, but a Warthog.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

I like the second one.


----------



## GT (Jun 17, 2005)

Update.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

I really like th 47.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah it looks good. Id rather just have one with no sharksmouth and more conventional nose art though 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

I agree, a naked chick on the side!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 17, 2005)

the -47's mouth looks more like a bug's.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

A bug? What kind of bugs have you seen?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 19, 2005)

ones that look like that ^^


----------



## evangilder (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's a fierce one for you.


----------



## GT (Jun 20, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice pics, like them, some really nice shark-mouths especially some of the ones on twin engined planes like the ME110.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Here's a fierce one for you.



Love it - I wanted to put a sharmouth on my -150 but the partners opted for flames insted


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Here's a fierce one for you.



Phwoar! 8)


----------



## GT (Jun 20, 2005)

Update.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I love the Cessna. It is great! 

As for the bug Lanc, try not living in the radioactive waste dumps or something!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2005)

but it all tastes so good


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

And I dub thee Swamp Thing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2005)

that's the second nicest thing anyone's said to me all day, after "you're one of very few males i know that really has a heart", well, that's what the radiation can do to a guy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I try!


----------



## GT (Jun 25, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice B-25's 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

Personally I like the Shark!

Actually I really love the Loach. Damn good aircraft.


----------



## GT (Sep 22, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

i wonder if anyone's ever put a duck's mouth on their aircraft........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, that would look sweet! A giant bill! 
One thing about it, it'd be certain to distract enemy pilots.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Oh yeah, that would look sweet! A giant bill!
> One thing about it, it'd be certain to distract enemy pilots.


Sure would NS, would look hilarious as well


----------



## plan_D (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's some of the famous RAF 112 Sqdn. - famous because of their Sharkmouths!


----------



## NAVAIR (Sep 22, 2005)

My regards,

NAVAIR


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice pics!

I would paint a duck bill on my aircraft!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2005)

actually i remember 112Sqn not for their sharkmouths, but because one of their aircraft had GA-Y on the side, which, whilst perhaps not amusing to you, to a boy of 15 that's pretty damn funny...........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Thats what I remember them for too. Im so immature...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Atleast you are honest.


----------

